# Cleaning rust off tools



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

After reading on here about hand plains I have to go round mine up. I have 10 or so. Because I havent been in my shop in a long time what I found was most of my tools have gone to rust. I bought this rust remover for OReilly's Auto Parts, Tractor Supply has it to. I took my #4 Standley plain all apart and socked over night. The next day all the rust was gone and all the parts was bare shiny metal. I have to say this product is Awesome for cleaning up tools. This isn't anything like ( Chem-prime ) another brand of rust remover. I socked a pair of pliers over night in Chem-Prime once and the crumbled like chalk the next day.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Yep. Love it. And it's not toxic! I just pour it in my rocks once spent, but I reuse the stuff several times before I reach that point. Great product.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Now ya need this for the convenient price of $999.98


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ace Hardware sells a product called "Acid Magic." It is supposedly a muratic acid substitute that does not have the bad characteristics of the acid.

I have used it to clean bricks after I have laid them. It does a good job of cleaning up for this. I have not tried it on rust. 

George


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

Since I can't buy Evapo-Rust by the Barrel, I go to HFT for
the Gallon size for $30


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Since I can't buy Evapo-Rust by the Barrel, I go to HFT for
> the Gallon size for $30


Gal are around $23 at O'Riellys

http://oreillyauto.com/mt/www.oreil...oap?ck=Search_N2159_-1_789&pt=N2159&ppt=C0171


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Man oh man I wish I could afford to buy it by the drum. I could get a lot of tools back to their luster.


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

Handyman said:


> Man oh man I wish I could afford to buy it by the drum......


 How about a baby Five Gallon Drum(99$)...They ship to the closest store.


----------



## james23 (Nov 13, 2012)

I use following method for cleaning tools: First store the tools in dry place using silica gel for drawing the place. Than I Spray with a penetrating lubricant and spray-on, wipe-off, acid-based rust remover. Finally I use steel wool and grease. And get rid of rust.


----------

